
Socialize American Housing in 3 steps – No private housing - npalli
http://www.thenation.com/article/how-to-get-rid-of-your-landlord-and-socialize-american-housing-in-3-easy-steps/
======
IanDrake
All the tools this guy advocates are already in place.

Property tax already reflects the value he's looking to include.

Eminent Domain is already available to take land for public use.

Gentrification is just about the lamest issue on the planet. It's essentially
renters remorse. You can buy a house in Detroit for a couple thousand dollars,
so go get in on the ground floor and stop crying about how expensive the Bronx
is now.

His ideas are dangerous and poorly thought through. There were mansions in
communist Russia for the political elite. So nothing changes the fact that
some have it better than others. I'd rather the wealthy who produced value be
rewarded for their effort than a bunch of dictator's friends and family.

------
kenko
Just went to post this myself!

